# New E60 Pictures 03/29



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

All pictures are from BMWM5.com


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Yep, It's a car! :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Yep, It's a car! :dunno: *


I knew that you'd love it


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I find the B pillar inoffensive


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

That's quite a stange looking new Altima. No wait, it's probably too big to be an Altima. Must be the new Maxima.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz330xi said:


> *That's quite a stange looking new Altima. No wait, it's probably too big to be an Altima. Must be the new Maxima. *


Sorry to disappoint you, but it's not


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

I like it. A lot.

I am somewhat disapponted about the the tail on the headlights, but the tail lights don't look bad to me


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Is the redline really 5000 rpms?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

You know what's missing? It doesn't have any side moldings, making it look VERY flat.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *You know what's missing? It doesn't have any side moldings, making it look VERY flat. *


yup, same problem as the 7

Maybe it'll at least look okay as a Touring model :bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

alee said:


> *Is the redline really 5000 rpms? *


That would be a diesel.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I really like most shots of it. For some reason, the first picture does nothing for me.

The back of it is surprisingly good looking to me. I like the front view too...very aggressive. It's only from the side that I see too many weird shapes.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Thanks Alex very good pictures. If this is the final design  I'm going to have to find a good used e39 or look at MB.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Your Welcome. No the final picture is this


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Your Welcome. No the final picture is this  *


So Alex, what do YOU think about it?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *So Alex, what do YOU think about it?  *


Headlights are wierd. 

But it is not as scary as the E65.

I still need to see it in person.

I saw a heavy masked one the other day. It was driving on the opposite direction, so no time to check the details or any pictures. I think it looked good.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Help ! Somebody stop me !!  :bigpimp:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Troublemaker ! 

It's over, it's all over. I'm looking forward to see the new beast :thumbup: 

V10, 500hp+ :bigpimp:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Troublemaker !
> 
> It's over, it's all over. I'm looking forward to see the new beast :thumbup:
> 
> V10, 500hp+ :bigpimp: *


 BMW just lost me as a repeat customer.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> * BMW just lost me as a repeat customer. *


:nono:

Wait till you test drive the E60 M5


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:nono:
> 
> Wait till you test drive the E60 M5
> 
> *


I refuse to drive an ugly car. :nono:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

alee said:


> *I refuse to drive an ugly car. :nono: *


:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't think it's ugly. It is different. 

You need to see it in person :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *It is different.*


There's that phrase again. :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *I refuse to drive an ugly car. :nono: *


We all know that you pride yourself on being on the cutting edge of style:yikes: 
As far as far as the E60, I will have to see it in person.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *There's that phrase again. :tsk:  *


The design is dynamic and fresh. Compare the last generation E-Class with the current one, you'll see very slight changes, which is why I find the E-Class and any Mercedes (other than the SL) a mutant of the old one, but not a 'new' design.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *The design is dynamic and fresh. Compare the last generation E-Class with the current one, you'll see very slight changes, which is why I find the E-Class and any Mercedes (other than the SL) a mutant of the old one, but not a 'new' design.
> 
> *


Alex, I agree with you on that but Mercedes tends to be "revolutionary" every other redesign, the current E is evolutionary from the prior model which was a major depatutre from its precedessor. But at the risk of getting flamed I like the new E, it looks good although from the back it is very generic.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Alex, I agree with you on that but Mercedes tends to be "revolutionary" every other redesign, the current E is evolutionary from the prior model which was a major depatutre from its precedessor. But at the risk of getting flamed I like the new E, it looks good although from the back it is very generic. *


That is what I'm saying. I like the way the E-Class looks, but it's not thrilling, not exciting.

It is like just 'nother Mercedes.

E39 was an evolution of E34. But now a new design must come. That will happen with the E60.

EDIT : The current car has accomplished its mission. The sales figures are almost 30-40% down in Europe. They have already lost a huge market share to Audi and Mercedes.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *The design is dynamic and fresh. Compare the last generation E-Class with the current one, you'll see very slight changes, which is why I find the E-Class and any Mercedes (other than the SL) a mutant of the old one, but not a 'new' design. *


It is hard to quantify what is fresh and what is dynamic. Sure there are evolutionary designs and revolutionary designs, but GOOD designs are the ones that become instant classics.

The Aztek is "different" too... 









Sure there's nothing else like it, can be seen as a 'fresh' design, but it is also definitely not bound to be an instant classic.

The 360 Modena is also "different"...









It was a fresh new design to replace the 355. I don't need to tell you how it looks. IMHO, it's an example of a design that can be different without losing its brand. You know it's a Ferrari and a majority would agree it's simply beautiful.

The E65/E66 7 series, Z4 and E60 5 series betray many of the styling cues that made a BMW look like a BMW. This is defying tradition, and raping a brand of a look that has helped define and distinguish the brand from all other brands. There is always room for variations and change, this change needs to be something that is easily accepted by others. It shouldn't be different just for the sake of being different.

It is making BMW quirky, unusual and a car you point at because it looks unlike anything else on the road, but you can't tell whether it's ugly, good looking or just another car. That to me is bad design.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *That is what I'm saying. I like the way the E-Class looks, but it's not thrilling, not exciting.
> 
> It is like just 'nother Mercedes.
> 
> E39 was an evolution of E34. But now a new design must come. That will happen with the E60. *


Now the question is this change for the better:dunno: I am sure the E60 looks better in the flesh, but those eyebrows are a bit odd.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *That is what I'm saying. I like the way the E-Class looks, but it's not thrilling, not exciting.
> 
> It is like just 'nother Mercedes.*


I can't say that the E60 is particularly thrilling in design. Different yes, thrilling no.

The MB SL500 is thrilling.

Old...









New...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sure, BMW could give the job to Pininfarina, but you are comparing a company which sold 7000 cars, with a company which sold 1 million units last year. 

BMW's target market is totaly different than Ferrari, where Ferrari must design a car which aerodynamically must held up at speeds beyond 200mph. In that case you don't have too much alternatives.

BTW, Enzo is also a Pininfarina design  It looks 'different' as well, but it's far away from being beautiful. Compare it with 288GTO and you know what I'm talking about.

As for 'betraying', what is typical BMW other than the kidney and the Hofmeister knick ? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *I can't say that the E60 is particularly thrilling in design. Different yes, thrilling no.
> 
> The MB SL500 is thrilling.*


read my post above, I said 'other than the new SL'.

I like the new SL design very much. And yes, it's thrilling and exciting.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *read my post above, I said 'other than the new SL'.
> 
> I like the new SL design very much. And yes, it's thrilling and exciting. *


I saw that... but it's a pretty damn good example that would be a shame to exclude. BMW is capable of making wonderful designs just like this.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *I saw that... but it's a pretty damn good example that would be a shame to exclude. BMW is capable of making wonderful designs just like this. *


Unfortunately, BMW couldn't manage to succeed in that area. The 8 Series sold like trash. :tsk:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *We all know that you pride yourself on being on the cutting edge of style:yikes:
> As far as far as the E60, I will have to see it in person. *


The hair was a dead give away wasn't it :dunno:

:rofl: :neener: :str8pimpi


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Not only do the hood and trunk cut lines look out of place, they are SO BIG. Looks like you can slide a magazine into them. In a day when everybody brags about how close their tolerances are, this looks sloppy. And those on the rear quarterpanel remind me of a Saturn ION.

As for the E-class, yes, the redesign looks a lot like the W210 but just SO much better. I've always disliked the way the 210 looks. The 211, OTOH, is perfect. It's the details that count, and the E60 seems to lack them.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I don't think it's ugly. It is different.
> 
> You need to see it in person :dunno: *


Ok I'll give you "different" and I will go see it in person, but it doesn't look to promising.  Maybe this isn't a picture of the production model and they are doing something about the headlights and the odd angles around the hood and doors, maybe :dunno: can I add, make a slight change to the trunk also.
I know they can't please everyone and I can vote with my check book, but they have done so well in the past. Ok I'm through ranting.


----------

